# Printing on Dri-Mesh 100% poly double mesh tees



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

Dri-Mesh (by Port Authority). Hubby really wants to print on these. He is in the Marine Corps and the guys love this stuff.
1. Is it even possible since they are 100% Poly? I'm so afraid of it melting during curing
2. How will it even look since there are little "dots/holes". 

They just want to print their unit logo. Like 2"x2" nothing big and fancy.

Any comments and suggestions would be great!

Thank you!
~Naomi


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

If you send me a sample I will print your logo on it for you to see?
"No Charge" you just pay for shipping  
Dan


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

YoDan said:


> If you send me a sample I will print your logo on it for you to see?
> "No Charge" you just pay for shipping
> Dan



Awe! You are SO SWEET! I don't have the shirts in hand, hubby usually doesn't get them because they are expensive but it's the "craze" in the gym, ha ha! So we thought we would cater to it!! 

I will order one and let you know. Thanks Dan!!! You are so kind!


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

WOW polyester in the gym, those things are so hot and do not breath much  
Dan


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Dan,

The shirts she is talking about are similar to the Under Armor shirts you see with football players or the cycling jerseys. These shirts wick moisture (i.e. remove the sweat from your body and put it on the outside of the shirt to dry. The new DTGInks.com might have a chance of printing on them as long as it is a light color shirt or the design is darker than the shirt color. The white ink and pretreatment on this type of shirt is probably not going to work.

The best way to do these shirts is dye sublimation since the people wanting to wear these shirts don't want to feel a design on the shirt. However, this is a light transfer product...so no white ink capability.

Mark


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

I agree and we never talked about using white ink on them  
Dan


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

> Is it even possible since they are 100% Poly?


Yes, check this image on a Jersey.
100% poly print on Jersey
Close up view

We at Belquette would also be happy to print your image on your product....... for free.

Please contact Renee, she can get all your information. Check our contact page.

Thank you,

Mark
Belquette.com


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> Dan,
> 
> The shirts she is talking about are similar to the Under Armor shirts you see with football players or the cycling jerseys. These shirts wick moisture (i.e. remove the sweat from your body and put it on the outside of the shirt to dry. The new DTGInks.com might have a chance of printing on them as long as it is a light color shirt or the design is darker than the shirt color. The white ink and pretreatment on this type of shirt is probably not going to work.
> 
> ...


Man! You guys sound and are so smart! I have to read and reread everything. I am taking steady notes though....

thanks!
~N


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

Belquette said:


> Yes, check this image on a Jersey.
> 100% poly print on Jersey
> Close up view
> 
> ...



hmmmm, look at that. BEAUTIFUL!! Thanks! Again, you guys rock!! 

Now I know where all the nice people are, they are all in the t-shirt industry.


----------



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

This Pictures are very fine.
I have printed und running shirts 100 % Poly.( Blazer Pro)
My Problem now i have a customer who need 200 shirts again but how long will hold the colour on the shirt ? 
My washtest are on 30° and I think that after ~ 5 washes the colour will fade a little bit.

What are you thinking Sublimation Transfer?
or DTG ...


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

YoDan said:


> WOW polyester in the gym, those things are so hot and do not breath much
> Dan


Actually, my wife bought me a 100% poly t-shirt from one of the sports stores and it is the most comfortable shirt I've used at the gym. It's cool, soft, and very light. It doesn't bind up like a heavy cotton tee does when lifting weights and doing other things in the gym.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Belquette said:


> Yes, check this image on a Jersey.
> 100% poly print on Jersey
> Close up view
> 
> ...


That looks very nice. How was that printed. I may have an order coming through for 40 shirts printing a small 3 color logo on front of a Port Authority Sport-Tek 100% poly shirt, along with a full back design, also 3 color. I don't want a heavy ink on it so this looks like it may be it. How does it hold up to washings. These shirts will be used in a health spa environment.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

schroble said:


> This Pictures are very fine.
> I have printed und running shirts 100 % Poly.( Blazer Pro)
> My Problem now i have a customer who need 200 shirts again but how long will hold the colour on the shirt ?
> My washtest are on 30° and I think that after ~ 5 washes the colour will fade a little bit.
> ...


I would be afraid to do a transfer due to having to put high heat on the polyester. I've heard from people in the forum that it leaves marks and you can see where the press hit the shirt.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I would go with dye sub all day long over dtg printing on 100% polyester. It is very easy to get rid of the paper or press lines. Just use a teflon pillow kit or the special heat-resistant foam. I work directly with the color guru that created the profiles for several dtg RIPs and when he first say the colors on dye sub he was blown away. Not to mention that the longevity of a dye sub transfer will outlast any other form of printing with less fading. No question for me, dye sub would be what I would do. Just my opinion.

Mark


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

DAGuide said:


> I would go with dye sub all day long over dtg printing on 100% polyester. It is very easy to get rid of the paper or press lines. Just use a teflon pillow kit or the special heat-resistant foam. I work directly with the color guru that created the profiles for several dtg RIPs and when he first say the colors on dye sub he was blown away. Not to mention that the longevity of a dye sub transfer will outlast any other form of printing with less fading. No question for me, dye sub would be what I would do. Just my opinion.
> 
> Mark


I'm not set up for dye sub. Are there companies that do dye sub transfers like the copanies that do plastisol transfers. I'll have to get the foam and pillow and test a couple shirts. 

Thanks


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes there are. I belive that Rodney might have mentioned a couple of them that he has used if I remember correctly. I would send him a PM or do a search in the sublimation section. 

If you are contracting the work out, you just need to make sure that you adjust the price some to cover this additional expense. However, the increase in the price should not matter when they see the difference in how long it will last.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

DAGuide said:


> Yes there are. I belive that Rodney might have mentioned a couple of them that he has used if I remember correctly. I would send him a PM or do a search in the sublimation section.
> 
> If you are contracting the work out, you just need to make sure that you adjust the price some to cover this additional expense. However, the increase in the price should not matter when they see the difference in how long it will last.
> 
> ...


I've already quoted a price based on contract screen printing. I would imagine having it this way would be cheaper than screen printing. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

DAGuide said:


> I would go with dye sub all day long over dtg printing on 100% polyester.
> 
> Mark


Ok, now my customer added dark color shirts to the mix. I'm back to square one and standard screen printing. I just really don't want a heavy ink on this shirt. I've seen these types of shirt printed with not much hand. Can this be done with screen printing?


----------



## hoerth (Mar 5, 2008)

I've got a possible project, too, that would require white or light colored ink on a dark jersey so would love to see feedback as to whether dye sub offers that capability. I would be contracting the work out, of course.


----------

